# Running speaker wire from attic into exterior wall: Techniques?



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

An angeled drill is the best idea i can give you. Are these in wall speakers or satellite speakers mounted on the wall? If they are in walls, cut the hole and it should be big enought to get a drill with a long bit up in there to drill through the 2x4. Ceiling speakrs are another good idea though.

I just got done doing mine and I also had an exterior wall. Wear a mask, insualtion is nasty stuff when your face is buried in it!


----------

